# SIGHTING IN SCOPE FOR PELLET RIFLE



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I RECENTLY PURCHASED A TOP OF THE LINE SINGLE SHOT .177 CAL. PELLET RIFLE FROM CABELAS. IT CAME W/SCOPE. I CANNOT GET IT SIGHTED IN. I ADJUST THE SIGHTS ALL THE WAY BACK AND FORTH AND IT SHOOTS IN THE SAME PLACE LOW LEFT EVERYTIME. ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS PROBLEM, DO I NEED A NEW SCOPE?


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

THE PELLET RIFLE IS A CABELAS OUTFITTER DELUXE 1200FPS


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

your mount might not be secured right if it is shooting in the same spot over and over. but if it cant group within 4 inches it is probally the stock screws


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i agree with blue... that and one thing that got me thinking, was i have a beeman ST1000T 1000 fps air rifle. and when i got that it came with the scope already sighted in. I took it to my indoor range and just checked it at 50 feet. It was a little high but it passed the box test.

That and on your scope does it have like a little metal bar that goes behind the scope ring. Because if not i would suggest looking into getting one. What this piece is, is a stop so that your scope wont shift. I am sure that you are thinking well it is just like any othe rifle scope. But what people don't know is that unlike a normal rifle a spring air rifle has not one but two types of recoil that act on it. The recoil of the spring rushing forward, as well as the recoil coming back, when the spring reaches the front.

So if you ever wanna put a different scope on your air rifle, if it is a high powered spring, you can't just go and get a normal scope. Your rifle will destroy the scope in no time flat, due to the extra forces acted on it. So if you go to scheels or cabella or what not, and the guys there try and sell you a normal scope for $200-$300 don't buy it. You will just be wasting your money. Make sure that you find a scope that is made for an air rifle.

But that may be part of the problem. Unless the scope came on the rifle from the factory, and not one that Cabellas put on there. I would say research your scope and make sure that it is made for an air rifle.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It's a bad scope. Take it back.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

MOB said:


> It's a bad scope. Take it back.


No don't take it back. Not right away at least. I had the same issue when I went to site in my 17hmr back in January. The scope I put on it has been on countless other guns in the past and it never gave us problems, and it doesn't any more. It was just a bit loose, so all we had to do was tighten the rings and we where in good shape.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Its the scope that came with it. All of the screws are tight and the scope is allingned where it should be, Ive never had this problem before. I havent looked for the metal piece behind the scope ring but I may just take it off and put it on again. They never bore sighted it I had to put it on. Ill try it again tomorrow and see if that helps otherwise they can deal with it.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Also its not off just alittle im talking almost 1 foot at 20 yds.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

check the screws on the ring mounts... and if that isn't it i would say take it to cabella's and have them look at it. Take the box, all text, recipt and everything that cam with it. And if they say that the scope is correct, look at the inside of the barrel. Much like a regular fire arm, there should be no dents, dings, nicks, or anything like that. And if you find anything like that, or the guy at the store does. Then demand a replacement or a refund.


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

i had the same problem with my break barrel and one of my buddies says that everytime you break the barrel it moves weather u can tell or not and so it will never shoot decent groups


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

Fordman900 said:


> i had the same problem with my break barrel and one of my buddies says that everytime you break the barrel it moves weather u can tell or not and so it will never shoot decent groups


that really depends on what type of rifle you have... my beeman i have will keep a zero no matter how many times you break the barrel. Some of the cheaper rifles will have problems with this, but alot of the time it could be the way that you are holding the rifle when you break the barrel.

i had this problem with an earlier air rifle i bought, before my beeman. And i took it back to the store and they looked down the barrel and it was really messed up. I couldn't keep a group at like 10 feet. So i got my money back and bought my beeman. And i have had no problem what so ever.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

Fordman900 said:


> i had the same problem with my break barrel and one of my buddies says that everytime you break the barrel it moves weather u can tell or not and so it will never shoot decent groups


that really depends on what type of rifle you have... my beeman i have will keep a zero no matter how many times you break the barrel. Some of the cheaper rifles will have problems with this, but alot of the time it could be the way that you are holding the rifle when you break the barrel.

i had this problem with an earlier air rifle i bought, before my beeman. And i took it back to the store and they looked down the barrel and it was really messed up. I couldn't keep a group at like 10 feet. So i got my money back and bought my beeman. And i have had no problem what so ever.

The thing you gotta remember is that when things are made on machines, is that they have tollerences. Yes all the bad parts should be cought and rejected. But in reality there are always the few that get passed. You could have just gotten a dud. Don't get to worked up over it yet, take it back and get it looked at before really getting ticked


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

There are many things that may cause accuracy problems with airguns. Here is a list of some typical problems.

Loose stock screws (particularly on spring guns). Clean all screws with alcohol and use a bit of Threadlocker Loctite on the threads before reinstalling. Periodically check for tightness.

Loose barrel pivot bolt. Periodically check for tightness.

Loose iron sights or scope. Periodically check for tightness.

A dirty barrel. Clean the bore periodically.

Incorrect pellet type. Test several pellet types for accuracy. Use the most accurate pellet in your gun.

Poor shooting technique. Practice, Practice, Practice!

Inconsistant hold of the airgun. Practice, Practice, Practice!

i just found this on Amercian Airguns. i use there site alot for answering my questions. i hope this helps


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

THANKS IM TAKING IT TO THE RANGE TOMORROW


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

hey what ever happened... did you get it fixed.......


----------

